# sadly it all ends



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shutting shop end of the month after 6 years hard graft to make it work, had two customers recently go under owing me reasonable amounts of dosh and unable to pay and I am probably so far down the line of creditors that it would be a nominal amount anyway.
all the time I was working at reduced capacity due to the fractured ankle didn't help as I lost other customers who had urgent needs I could not satisfy either. brighter not despite having lost thousands of my own money I start my new job beginning of july, just have to sell all of my plant here first to put a few k in the bank. at least I can hold my head up high knowing I will not have gone under owing suppliers money.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gary , business can be really hard can't it , everyone assumes working for yourself is easy but the reality is anything but that. Good luck in the future


----------



## .rich. (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh dear, that is sad to hear. Small businesses are so reliant on cashflow coming and going that this is all too common a story at the moment. I had awful problems and really struggled to pass money on when I had outstanding invoices that larger organisations were just sitting on.

Just out of interest, as I'm from Gloucester, what did your business fabricate?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear this mate good luck in the future with your new job


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neilc said:


> Sorry to hear that Gary , business can be really hard can't it , everyone assumes working for yourself is easy but the reality is anything but that. Good luck in the future


thanks Neil yeah bit gutting bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

.rich. said:


> Oh dear, that is sad to hear. Small businesses are so reliant on cashflow coming and going that this is all too common a story at the moment. I had awful problems and really struggled to pass money on when I had outstanding invoices that larger organisations were just sitting on.
> 
> Just out of interest, as I'm from Gloucester, what did your business fabricate?


hi rich, we designed & fabricated a range of harrows for riding arenas/ racecourses etc


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry to hear this mate good luck in the future with your new job


thx Andy will be good to get back to normality again lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sad news Gaz ,I know how running a small business can be tough at times  , hope the new job goes well 

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gaz, Sorry to hear this, UK doesn't make it easy for small business to survive.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Gaz hopefully you will turn the corner and enjoy some good times soon mate


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to see it comes to this Gaz. Seems that various circumstances have conspired against you.

Chin up, and good luck with the equipment sale and new job.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm really sad to hear this Gaz as I could tell from what you have posted over the years that you are a real grafter and a gent. Hope that you have every success in your new job and that you and your family move on to happier times.

Keep in touch.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

sad news Gaz, self employed builder myself and people think your rolling in it , when in all reality you just paying your bills, contractors dont want to pay and even private punters try and turn you over  Try and do a good job and ya get ripped off, Good luck pal in your new job.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Feel for you mate. Never had my own business, but everyone I know that has says the same thing; it`s bloody hard work, and lots of stress !

The truth of it is Gazz, we live in tough times, and though we don`t yet know it because we`re in the here-and-now, our future generations will look back on this in history, and this recession will be remembered as a bloody bad time !

Keep yer chin up mate !


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Good luck liquidating your assets and wishing you success in your new job.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, good luck with the new job, hope all goes well there!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Fella, you have given it your all & least you have another path. I wish you good fortune so in a year or so time you can look back & think had it not happened, you would not have moved forward.

Better as you say to exit clearing your debits, allowing u to make a fresh start... as they say you can move forward until u leave the past behind.

Good hunting


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bad news but here's me throwing a good luck at ya for your new venture

J
Xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sad news Gazzer and after all the hard work you've put in  
Being self-employed is not easy, especially not over the last few years.

The very best of luck to you and your family x


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Chin up mate, and hope new job goes well.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this Gary. I know you've put in a huge effort into your business and went the extra mile to help people out with your kindness and efforts in all things and on this forum. It didn't seem fair for life to stamp on your foot and make things difficult. I just know that whoever you are working for next is going to benefit greatly and I hope you do too. Good luck with it, all the best, and stick around


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gazzer - good luck with everything in the future.

Don't let the b'stards grind you down [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry to hear this Gazz,,on the bright side, you are able to get another job and move on,,, I wonder if your new job requires you doning the overalls again or something , hopefully , a bit cleaner,, all best, Rod .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to read your news Gaz, you are a guy who always went the extra mile for your customers, really wish you the best for the future and hope the new job goes well for you.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sad news indeed Gaz. Hope your new job is what you are looking for, and I wish you the best of luck. :wink: Its not easy in business, and when a company folds on you its very hard not to be bitter, god knows I should know. I had a large construction company take me for a large sum and a couple of others with smaller sums, it makes you wonder if its all worth it.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Sad to hear this Gaz, all the best for the future, you deserve it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone, its been a bloody hard five months made even harder having to lay my own daughter off without being able to pay her last wage oooops. She is still at home so we cancelled rent for few months to pay her back ugh. Rod new job puts me back at the coal face where i love it right back on fabrication & welding. On a week off at moment as im 50 on sunday so enjoying my weeks gardening and house work ✌✌ . Got all the family up tomorrow for a big family bbq....dammmm how much for 40 aged sirloins lol.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All the best for tomorrow Gary


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Have a great birthday Gaz. Just think positive, onward and upward.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what ,, only 50 :lol: 
( plenty of work in Aberdeen for welders and fabbys if you are in need )


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow and success in your new job.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow and success in your new job.


thanks Jim as 50ths go it was great weather big family bash and I got ratted haha, so fun was had bud


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Just read this...

What a pizzer. So sorry mate.

On a lighter note.....

Happy 50th you old git! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------

